
The New Readability | Readability Blog - twapi
http://blog.readability.com/2011/01/the-new-readability/
======
jacques_chester
Seems to be a riff on flattr / kachingle / contenture / others I can't
remember right now. The key difference is that they value-add through the
Readability reformatting service.

